# Spring Time in The CO Rockies; Mother's Day 5-11-2014



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah...Spring Time in the Colorado Rockies today.


​Durango & Silverton Narrow Gauge Railroad. If you cannot tell, she's in Silverton, Colorado


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

What a great opportunity to take black locos in snow photos, thanks for that one.

I was in Silverton 2 days after a snow back in October and it added lots of interest to the shots


----------

